# Stand pipe offset



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Can a Standpipe on a washer box be offset at all? I trying to find a commentary on it in the IPC code book but don't see anything saying you can or can't. 

Thanks to a good friend I was able to download the IPC with commentary but if its in there I don't see it.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

If 2-45"s are used,so there isn't a vertical to horizontal change of direction it's legal.....an offset with 90's would turn the p-trap into a running trap.

Pipe installed 45 from vertical is still considered "vertical" under IPC.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Running traps are legal under my code. Very seldom do I see them though....

To answer the question. 45's are fine.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I did use 45's as I thought it was okay.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I do it all the time with 45's when framing doesn't match up with manufacturing specs or when I run into situations where the box must be under a countertop and I need to make up the minimum 18" required to meet code.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

45 is considered vertical pipe here.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Running traps are pic legal.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

45s are cool with our part of the country too.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

*802.4 Standpipes*. Standpipes shall be individually trapped. Standpipes shall extend a minimum of 18 inches (457 mm) and a maximum of 42 inches (1066 mm) above the trap weir. Access shall be provided to all standpipes and drains for rodding.

* AUTOMATIC CLOTHES WASHERS*
*406.1 Approval*. Domestic automatic clothes washers shall conform to ASSE 1007.
*406.2 Water connection*. The water supply to an automatic clothes washer shall be protected against backflow by an air gap installed integrally within the machine conforming to ASSE 1007 or with the installation of a backflow preventer in accordance with Section 608.
*406.3 Waste connection*. The waste from an automatic clothes washer shall discharge through an air break into a standpipe in accordance with Section 802.4 or into a laundry sink. The trap and fixture drain for an automatic clothes washer standpipe shall be a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm) in diameter. The automatic clothes washer fixture drain shall connect to a branch drain or drainage stack a minimum of 3 inches (76 mm) in diameter. Automatic clothes washers that discharge by gravity shall be permitted to drain to a waste receptor or an approved trench drain.

The lower section under waste connection ties in the upper stand pipe section.

No horizontal break until you have the min 18" vertical drop into the trap inlet.

Vertical as defined is a 45 degree angle or better.

The reason is to prevent blowing the washer house out when it discharges.


----------

